# La Crosse WS3500 vs. WS3600



## Daniel Vilão (21 Fev 2008 às 20:11)

Olá a todos !
Gostava de saber quais são as diferenças existentes entre as La Crosse WS3500 e WS3600, ou seja, se se ficam apenas pelo facto de a WS3600 ter um anemómetro e um pluviómetro, ao contrário do que acontece com a WS3500, que apenas tem termómetro e higrómetro.
Gostava de saber se há mais diferenças, se quanto ao resto as funcionalidades são iguais e se a WS3500 possui uma consola exactamente igual e com as mesmas funções que a WS3600.

Obrigado.


----------

